# How well "liked" are you



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I have posted 1,347 times upon this posting. I have received 1,213 "likes".

One might say that calculates to a "90%" approval rating.

What is yours?? Tell us..

Just to get the ball rolling I chose a couple of folks at random to illustrate my question...

TheMartianChick - 4,615 posts / 1,034 likes - Yielding a 22% approval rating
pancho - 11,820 posts / 5,703 likes - Yielding a 48% approval rating


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I really haven't given the subject any thought!:shrug:


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

It's a good thing that I'm not in politics, HDRider! I'd be booted out of office.

I'm not sure if the number of LIKES is an effective measure. When I first joined HT, there was no LIKE function. That only came about in the past year or so. If the LIKE button had been there from the beginning, someone like Oggie would have been upside down in his approval rating with more LIKES than actual posts!

Oggie for President!
(and a cat as the Vice-Prez to keep Oggie in line)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Ardie/WI said:


> I really haven't given the subject any thought!:shrug:


Bet you looked.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

HDRider said:


> I have posted 1,347 times upon this posting. I have received 1,213 "likes".
> 
> One might say that calculates to a "90%" approval rating.
> 
> ...


Thing is some made 10,000 posts before the like button appeared .So how now brown cow :hobbyhors


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Thing is some made 10,000 posts before the like button appeared .So how now brown cow :hobbyhors


And on that, it illustrates how the best of ideas, based on the lack of knowledge leads to faulty conclusions.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Sure don't know how I got that many likes.
A lot of my posts were made before there was such a thing.
If they counted the number of dislikes I bet I would have a pretty high number.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

HDRider said:


> And on that, it illustrates how the best of ideas, based on the lack of knowledge leads to faulty conclusions.


Darn made me hit the like button again :happy2:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Bet you looked.


Nope!


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Dang, made me look! Never thought about it.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Bet you looked.


well ok,I LIKES YALL,is it time for a group hug:nanner:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Well on certain controversial subjects like "GMO" crops and "Organically" grown crops I tend to not take a stand but rather serve to be more of an unbiased mythbuster.

I think I might be liked more if I took a position rather than being the person who goes around blowing holes in every other person's defense !!!!!!!!!!

PS if you like this post please click the like button


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Now I am wondering.............

If you post and get 12 likes and then AngieM2 tosses your post into the trash ..... do your likes get tossed also ????????????????


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got over 10k posts and 3k likes. I'm doing better than Congress or Obama...


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I like pie.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> I've got over 10k posts and 3k likes. I'm doing better than Congress or Obama...


If they posted we would all be clamoring and demanding a "Dislike" button.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Of course one could always go willy nilly clicking like buttons to throw off the real counts. haha


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

HDRider said:


> If they posted we would all be clamoring and demanding a "Dislike" button.


 I'm fairly sure many of my posts have people clamoring for a junk button too...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> I'm fairly sure many of my posts have people clamoring for a junk button too...


Not with that pretty face staring at you...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Now I am wondering.............
> 
> If you post and get 12 likes and then AngieM2 tosses your post into the trash ..... do your likes get tossed also ????????????????


should we try it? Take the number you have now and delete a post with several "LIKES" and see if the number goes down?


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

DaleK said:


> I like pie.


I would have liked your post, but I don't like 3.14


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Now I am wondering.............
> 
> If you post and get 12 likes and then AngieM2 tosses your post into the trash ..... do your likes get tossed also ????????????????


I think it does change. It says I have 2 more likes then I can actually see the posts for and I had been on a thread that was deleted. Maybe that caused the discrepancy.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

I want a dislikes button
or better yet a --- button


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just because I hit the 'like' button does not mean I 'like' that person. I just happen to 'like' what that person said at the moment. There are even some here that I really don't care for, but 'like' what they say every now and then. I am not naive, I am sure it works both ways.
I 'like' the 'like' feature. It lets me go to the pages I posted on without having to subscribe to threads.

And no, I would not 'like' a 'dislike' button. I think that would do nothing but stir up trouble.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Do you think likes are a good thing?:indif:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

wwubben said:


> Do you think likes are a good thing?:indif:


Yep, I like, the likes.:bouncy:
It saves me from lots of typing. My fingers could get hoarse. And then, I would DISLIKE that.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

86.5%...not that it matters because being right and 'liked' are two different things.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> should we try it? Take the number you have now and delete a post with several "LIKES" and see if the number goes down?


Nooo! Pretty please :shocked::


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Darntootin said:


> 86.5%...not that it matters because being right and 'liked' are two different things.


Agree, but when I hit the 'like' button, I think the person who wrote it, is right.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

In the words from that famous movie....Frankly Scarlett.....don't care. It's more important that I like me.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL

I already knew, _my numbers _were rock-bottom. 

To be fair, the "like" button has not really been implemented all that long.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

I have 1600 posts
1300 likes received
1718 likes given
.... and a 2 point infraction:indif:

If you want to be liked you need to like !!!!


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

There is another way to read the facts. Maybe this is showing who is a Giver and who is more of a Taker hehe. 

Actually Does any one out there have more likes received?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Possum Belly said:


> Agree, but when I hit the 'like' button, I think the person who wrote it, is right.


 Or you could* both* be wrong :shrug:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Two points- my ancient computer system does not allow me to use the "like" button. So some people who certain have some if I could do it.

And- maybe it would be a better estimate of the level of appreciation to look at the number of times a post is viewed and no "like" is left. For instance, if a post is view a hundred times by a hundred people and only one or two "likes" get hit, then even Congress is doing better.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I never really thought about it. I checked the stats out and from 3,215 post I got 1,334 likes. I don't seem to remember the "like" thing when I first joined up and started posting so my 41% may be skewed a little. I just figured everyone loves me and leave it at that. I think its my warm, gentle, easygoing nature.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

In some ways, the "like" button may show how much you are a part of the herd. If your posts are confluent with the thoughts of the majority, and you express yourself well, you may get a lot of likes. If you attempt to expose opposing points of view, you may not get many "likes."

I'm somewhat inconsistent in giving out "likes" so if others are as well, that could be a factor.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

One of the ways to get a lot of "likes" in a short order is to post cute baby goat pictures in the goat section. Guaranteed.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I've even been know to give "likes" to liberals, when the infrequently make sense.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Nevada .... Where are you ????????

:happy2:
*


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I've got seven hunnert and some ought posts, and 413 likes. However, I sometimes side with, or have views that aren't always congruent with those in the group that hold the majority. I love the 'likes' I get... and most important to me, I try to keep it positive by giving at least double the number in return. (800'ish?). Even if I don't agree with all that one person says, I'll still like a post if I feel like they're right at that particular moment.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

700 posts
1279 likes received
507 likes given 

Not sure what that means. Guess I am too opinionated. Might need to take a break.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

nchobbyfarm said:


> 700 posts
> 1279 likes received
> 507 likes given
> 
> Not sure what that means. Guess I am too opinionated. Might need to take a break.


That gives you an approval rating of 182%, and possibly the title of "most popular" on HT.

Congratulations.

Now tell me something I can like....


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

My wife would say it makes me the one that can't keep my mouth shut. And she is usually right!

Best I can do on the spot!

ETA. Maybe I am a taker after all! Makes you wonder.......


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

we care because ????????????


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

wally said:


> we care because ????????????


Because some of us just want to be liked.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

We can:happy::happy:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Ambereyes said:


> We can:happy::happy:


BTW you get likes from me because of your subjective very rational opinions .... which sometimes helps me see how unbalanced my own thinking can be. Good critical impartial thinkers are few and far between !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> BTW you get likes from me because of your subjective very rational opinions .... which sometimes helps me see how unbalanced my own thinking can be. Good critical impartial thinkers are few and far between !!!!!!!!!


Thanks kind sir! You are to kind.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Ambereyes said:


> Thanks kind sir! You are to kind.


Either that or I am trolling to increase my like count


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

And, where are these "likes" found?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Dunno, dun care. 

I did enjoy many of your comments. But sorry, not enough to "like" them.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

I can't "like" as many posts as I would like to. I use my phone mostly and the tap-a-talk app doesn't have a like button. So if I really, really feel the need to "like" a post, I have to log on to my computer to push the button. So all of my "likes" should count as double because of the work involved to give them. ;-) 

One nice feature of the app though, is that I can read the latest posts or just the ones I'm participating in. So I get to be everywhere at once all over HT. :smilie:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> In some ways, the "like" button may show how much you are a* part of the herd*.


That's why I never use it


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ardie/WI said:


> And, where are these "likes" found?


Click on your user name and look down below on the right.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> And, where are these "likes" found?


Look on your profile, under "statistics"


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

No matter what subject, or position one takes, many on this board rationalize their behavior with an almost maniacal regularity.

Now maybe you see how much I like being liked. 

More than anything I try to open a mind or at least an eye. I fail almost every time, but I don't blame myself, and I will not quite trying.

What I really love are the winks I get.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If you have not clicked on the number of likes (or likes you give). It will show those posts. It's interesting to see what is liked and by how many.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with Possum Belly I select a like based on what is being posted not the person who posts.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

If i get the need for likes I could say "nobody likes me" And maybe get a few added. LOL. Or not.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Bet you looked.


Bet I didn't!

I for one don't care.. I post what I think and believe (most times, because there are often times I can't say what I'm thinking for decorum reasons...)

What difference does it make really?

That you (general term) may or may not be popular?

If that is the only reason some people post, then they are posting for the wrong reason(s).. But then that is my opinion...


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Possum Belly said:


> Click on your user name and look down below on the right.


Ahhh! I'll check it out sometime.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

pancho said:


> Sure don't know how I got that many likes.
> A lot of my posts were made before there was such a thing.
> If they counted the number of dislikes I bet I would have a pretty high number.


Because I gave them to ya pancho! I hope I'm the most disliked. I just checked, I have less than a 10% approval. That's way better than I get at church! Life is good.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

beowoulf90 said:


> Bet I didn't!
> 
> I for one don't care.. I post what I think and believe (most times, because there are often times I can't say what I'm thinking for decorum reasons...)
> 
> ...


Whoa there, slow down. It's just for fun and a laugh. I don't think anyone really cares how many likes they have.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Maverick_mg said:


> Whoa there, slow down. It's just for fun and a laugh. I don't think anyone really cares how many likes they have.


Ok..

Still doesn't change what I said...

I don't see what is fun about it or even funny.. That's the same as "I have more friends on FB then you do" 

When the reality is, who cares?

There is nothing there that is funny or a joke or fun about it..

Maybe I just fail to see the humor?


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

:cowboy:Well I do have a confession to make:

If you are a woman poster your chances of getting liked are much better than if a man


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

beowoulf90 said:


> Ok..
> 
> Still doesn't change what I said...
> 
> ...












PS. How do you tell how many likes you received ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> How do you tell how many likes you received ?


Open your profile, and go to "statistics"


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I got more likes than I've got posts.. . Never really paid attention until now... 

:nana:

:flameproofundies:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't think that you can claim a 90% approval rating because you may have posted many times with no likes and a few times with many likes. I have twice as many posts as likes but I know for a fact that for some posts I get no likes and for others I get 5, 10, 15 likes. So there is approval (or liking) for some of the things I post but that is not a 50% approval rating on everything I post.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> I don't think that you can claim a 90% approval rating because you may have posted many times with no likes and a few times with many likes. I have twice as many posts as likes but I know for a fact that for some posts I get no likes and for others I get 5, 10, 15 likes. So there is approval (or liking) for some of the things I post but that is not a 50% approval rating on everything I post.


Do we need both a LIKE and an APPROVAL button?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Some joker just put me over the 200 mark. That raises me to 11% approval. Your ruining my reputation, so knock it off!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

TheMartianChick said:


> Do we need both a LIKE and an APPROVAL button?


IF we have to have a like button at all then I would rather have a dislike button as well. It is nice to see likes on your posts but often you don't know what part of the post is liked. I would rather just have comments and it is fine with me if people like, agree or are pleased with my posts or disagree, dislike or are displeased with my posts. It is nice to know why though. That is what discussion is all about.

âYou can please some of the people some of the time all of the people some of the time some of the people all of the time but you can never please all of the people all of the time.â 
&#8213; Abraham Lincoln


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

J.T.M. said:


> PS. How do you tell how many likes you received ?


That's an easy question..


The Anti Americans going after my 2nd A Right..


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

I think its skewed. I only like Martian chick cause of the pretty picture in her avatar, and because a lot of stuff she posts sounds really smart. But that's the only reasons.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You either love me or hate me....some more than others! rincess:


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Similar to others, I will like a post that I think is good, regardless of how often I might otherwise disagree with that person. In fact, I love being able to like a post from a person I generally disagree with. It proves to me that we can all find something to agree on.

Some people....I could like every dang post they make. I don't know if I've ever disagreed with anything Ambereyes or Ozark Tom have posted. :dance:


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

shanzone2001 said:


> You either love me or hate me....some more than others! rincess:


Not true!

I like you!


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

If you do most of your posting in one forum or sub-forum with like minded people your likes will be higher. If you walked down the street making the same remarks to random people your results would not be the same.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> IF we have to have a like button at all then I would rather have *a dislike button as well.* It is nice to see likes on your posts but often you don't know what part of the post is liked. I would rather just have comments and it is fine with me if people like, agree or are pleased with my posts or disagree, dislike or are displeased with my posts. It is nice to know why though. That is what discussion is all about.
> 
> âYou can please some of the people some of the time all of the people some of the time some of the people all of the time but you can never please all of the people all of the time.â
> &#8213; Abraham Lincoln


There is a dislike button, but it's labeled either quote, or quick reply.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And not saying anything is terribly underused.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> And not saying anything is terribly underused.


Oh Angie, :rock: ound::hysterical:!

I nominate this The Post Of The Month!!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

6776 posts
can't find the likes? (the boxes marked "mini stats/friends/etc" will not open)
3 infractions over the last 3 years. 
Only one active


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Where do you find out if you've been given infractions?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Maverick_mg said:


> Where do you find out if you've been given infractions?


When you get one, you will get a private message letting you know you have received one, sometimes with a brief description of why you received it.

If you click on your user name in the upper right hand corner, then in the middle of the page, to the right of "VISITOR MESSAGE" it will say "about me" "stats" "friends" "infractions".



Click on infractions.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Laura. I don't have an infraction tab and I've not received a PM about one so I guess that means I don't have any. At least I know now that I would be notified. For a second I thought maybe the mods screens had "infraction" buttons. ;-)


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Ozarks Tom said:


> There is a dislike button, but it's labeled either quote, or quick reply.


Quote or quick reply are the buttons you use to make a comment. You can use them to express both likes and dislikes so by your argument - why is a like button even necessary? If you have one it stands to reason you should have the other. Just for balance.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

See signature line. :nana:


----------



## Jpchar (May 31, 2012)

Did not look and do not care.

As Winston Churchill said; "Do you have enemies? Good, that means you stand for something."


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

TheMartianChick said:


> It's a good thing that I'm not in politics, HDRider! I'd be booted out of office.
> 
> I'm not sure if the number of LIKES is an effective measure. When I first joined HT, there was no LIKE function. That only came about in the past year or so. If the LIKE button had been there from the beginning, someone like Oggie would have been upside down in his approval rating with more LIKES than actual posts!
> 
> ...


If that was the ticket I don't think Oggie would proclaim as WTS did in squelching any thought of his future in political service. I think if Oggie found out his running mate was Garfield the cat, he would just :run: :rotfl:


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

did not know we were running a popularity contest..lol


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

puddlejumper007 said:


> did not know we were running a popularity contest..lol


Life is very competitive

The beauty contest starts tomorrow with the swimsuit competition


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Life is very competitive
> 
> The beauty contest starts tomorrow with the swimsuit competition


Ooo. I finely get to wear my up-cycled feed sack bikini. :-D


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> > In some ways the "like" button may show you are part of the herd
> 
> 
> That's why I never use it


I thought that at first when the 'like' feature was first started, I even complained about it on the admin forum but I have since changed my mind. I now give 'likes' to people who say something that I really agree with, to people who are friendly with me as well as to my opponents or people who have declared themselves my enemies. There are some people on the forum that I don't particularly like or who don't like me, or who most often say things that I totally disagree with or who disagree with me most of the time and we sometimes even get insulting about it. But if they make a post that I really approve/agree with and I don't want to make a comment about it I appreciate that I can 'like' what they said and they can see that I approved, in spite of our usual differences or dislike of each other. Fair is fair, even if it's someone that I normally disapprove of I think it's good that my opponent can see when I honestly agree with something they said without me having to comment about it.

.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> And, where are these "likes" found?


No use telling you Ardie. Old as you are, you would forget by tomorrow and I can't imagine anyone liking anything you say anyway.:nana: These young whipper snappers and their like buttons. You and I can remember back in the day when we were lucky to have buttons on our shirts.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I appreciate that I can 'like' what they said and they can see that I approved,


I just tell them instead of clicking a button.



> There are some people on the forum that I don't particularly like or who don't like me, or who most often say things that I totally disagree with or who disagree with me most of the time and we sometimes even get insulting about it


I'll try to do better


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Life is very competitive
> 
> The beauty contest starts tomorrow with the swimsuit competition


 WhooHooo! I'm IN! Y'all will faint!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Who cares? I didn't come here to be liked but to provide a different view on some things.:nana:


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

My "like" rating is now 164%.

What is yours? Has it went up or down?

I have posted 5,785 times. I have received 9,501 likes.

What about you Nevada?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

total posts = 9556
Likes = 5665

59.28 like percent


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

HDRider said:


> My "like" rating is now 164%.
> 
> What is yours? Has it went up or down?
> 
> ...


I never saw this thread when you first posted it, but interesting to see that your "approval rating" has gone up so much...was it a conscious effort, or just by chance? I'm only at 155%...hopefully increasing, as I'm trying to be more positive.

But I also feel like some likes are worth more than others...for example, if I get a like from Forerunner, it makes my day.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

jtbrandt said:


> I never saw this thread when you first posted it, but interesting to see that your "approval rating" has gone up so much...was it a conscious effort, or just by chance? I'm only at 155%...hopefully increasing, as I'm trying to be more positive.
> 
> But I also feel like some likes are worth more than others...for example, *if I get a like from Forerunner, it makes my day.*


True dat..

No, I am maybe even meaner than I was back then. Almost exactly two years ago. My anti 0 comments maybe garner a lot of likes. That is too easy tho.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Dang, if my maths correct, my approval rating has gone up to around 25%. The good news is I've been kicked out of church, so I guess it's evened out!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Like there are a lot of different likes- 
1) cuteness likes- baby picts are a biggie
2) funny likes- good jokes or wry humor is big
3) ideological likes- well, better left unsaid
4) sympathy likes- the animals got out/the washer exploded- serious bad is tactfully not so liked
5) encouraging likes- atta boys
6) good info likes- my favorite useful info catagory
7) insult likes- never would say it myself but glad you did
8) sycophant likes- the forum version of yes-men
And last
9) the polite like- just posting to a thread will get you this one.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

You know it is has been a long winter when....:facepalm:


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm humbled, absolutely humbled to see that after posting 971 times I've been liked 3286 times which gives me a liked quotient of 338%. Wow, I think I should declare myself absolute arbiter of discussions between left and right with powers of summary lashing.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Ziptie said:


> You know it is has been a long winter when....:facepalm:


Just gotta know how to entertain yourself.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I have 17,509 post and 3,428 Likes 

Do I really care if I'm liked? It's the Internet, not really.

big rockpile


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

The likes received to likes given ratio might also be interesting...mine is 1.24 received to every 1 given.

Nevada gets 245 likes for every 1 he gives...just looked his up because I've noticed he rarely likes posts.


----------



## Homesteader1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Does it really matter? Just want to share my homestead and enjoy and share with others.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

No, it doesn't matter...but some of us are weird and like to talk about things that don't matter.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Homesteader1 said:


> Does it really matter? Just want to share my homestead and enjoy and share with others.


I do like your blog. I loved living in East Tenneesee. 










Nice pictures too.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I hope I don't have a bunch of likes. I hate being a yes man. Being a little different is lots more fun. People usually don't like anyone that is different than they are.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have probably "robbed" people of a lot of 'likes" simply because I often find it difficult to press the "like" button because there may be something in a post that I like (agree with or find amusing) but there may also be something that I disagree with. Like infers that you like or agree with the entire posts. I prefer to just add a comment in these situations but do not always have the time.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Some of us buddies use the like button as a way of patting each other in the back..... it runs up your like count quickly:thumb:


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm afraid to look at my stats. 

People in the real world like me!


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

plowjockey said:


> I'm afraid to look at my stats.
> 
> People in the real world like me!


O.K.... :facepalm:

I looked at your stats for you. You are doing O.K. :thumb:

Feel better??? :happy2:

LOLLLLLLLLLL!!!

TRellis


----------



## Homesteader1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you! HDrider


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> I'm afraid to look at my stats.
> 
> People in the real world like me!


Where is the real world located :stirpot:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

pancho said:


> I hope I don't have a bunch of likes. I hate being a yes man. Being a little different is lots more fun. People usually don't like anyone that is different than they are.


Me I'v learned a lot from different people . Sometimes I will have several windows open hunting things . Have even stumbled across lots of information I never would never have other wise too . Never to old to learn and different makes some of us think ,or it does me :thumb:


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I was going to comment but , it'll probably vanish into the ether ! , fordy


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I am willing to add new clients today first 100 likes given for a discounted rate of fifty dollars in swag buck or Amazon points. 

Heck there has to be a way to earn a buck.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

HDRider said:


> My "like" rating is now 164%.


164% approval rating?????

Those look like "Chicago politics" numbers to me. 

"Vote early - Vote often!"

TRellis


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I'll be. I never saw this thread until today. Now. Everyone with a lowish like count, watch. And learn.

Monsanto is Satan. GMO crops are his spawn. We are all going to die.

LOL! :angel:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

farmerDale said:


> Well I'll be. I never saw this thread until today. Now. Everyone with a lowish like count, watch. And learn.
> 
> Monsanto is Satan. GMO crops are his spawn. We are all going to die.
> 
> LOL! :angel:


Post of a lifetime award.:runforhills:


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TRellis said:


> 164% approval rating?????
> 
> Those look like "Chicago politics" numbers to me.
> 
> ...


Others have suggested I politiced for the likes. How does one do that?

Glade is really up to something..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I stink at math- so I can't do percentages- yes I admit it- 

Total Posts4,445







Likes Received5798







Likes Given1504


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

There's gold in them thar likes. There is an area of discipline in computer science--can't recall the name--that specializes in linguistics. Basically, scientists can create programs that analyze text, such as the HT posts, to not only determine content but also meaning. The 'likes' create a tapestry when connected to each other that paint a picture of things such as consumer sentiment. Very value able data to be mined. HT ought to make sure someone hasn't tunneled under and is mining their gold for free.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Awnry Abe said:


> There's gold in them thar likes. There is an area of discipline in computer science--can't recall the name--that specializes in linguistics. Basically, scientists can create programs that analyze text, such as the HT posts, to not only determine content but also meaning. The 'likes' create a tapestry when connected to each other that paint a picture of things such as consumer sentiment. Very value able data to be mined. HT ought to make sure someone hasn't tunneled under and is mining their gold for free.



If those likes came from a random selection of folks they would be valuable. The likes that are passed around a group of a couple dozen like minded individuals are not very valuable.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Wanda said:


> If those likes came from a random selection of folks they would be valuable. The likes that are passed around a group of a couple dozen like minded individuals are not very valuable.


Good point.

I like made it like a goal one day, to get a like from like, a certain lady on here, who like I sensed hated my very being, just to like, see if she could like one of my posts. When she like, made sense, I like, made it a point to like her posts. Like kill em with kindness, I say. Well, like it took more than like, one day, but like, by gum, she like, liked me once!

Like, that like was like, the most satisfying like I think like, I ever got... Like, yeah! 

Can ye like, tell I have like a 13 year old niece?


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Others have suggested I politiced for the likes. How does one do that?
> 
> Glade is really up to something..


I was not suggesting that you politicked for the "likes". 

My sarcasm was directed at the similarities between your numbers and the pristine political environment in Chicago where the dead often rise from the grave to vote, among other strange political practices in that area.

TRellis


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Total Posts 5,425







Likes Received 1101 
Not a very accuate way to compare though as most of my posts came prior to HT having "likes"

WWW


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Hummmm. . . .can you like your own post?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

watcher said:


> Hummmm. . . .can you like your own post?


I like all my posts.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Wanda said:


> If those likes came from a random selection of folks they would be valuable. The likes that are passed around a group of a couple dozen like minded individuals are not very valuable.


Nope. Quite the contrary. As you point out, we are not as unique and individual as we like to believe--living on a planet of 7 billion+ people. We all nestle into a few (relatively speaking) buckets of "like-mindedness". That very web of like-minded 'likes' here on HT just piles on and adds clarity (less fuzziness) to what is probably just a small handful of 'composite' HT members.

To further the illustration, consider these questions: How many of the posts (not threads, but posts) on HT actually have anything to do with homesteading? I really don't know, but I would be surprised if it were more than 10%.

Next, include the other forum sites (hundreds (?) of which run the same software as HT--easy mining) of other seemingly unrelated areas of interest. On *those* web sites, how many posts actually have to do with their area of interest? I suspect it is more of the same from those that are lifestyle-centric. (whatever that number is). The non-lifestyle ones are more heavily weighted to their topic of interest. (I found a 'tomato' forum that really stays on target, but still manages to leave room for people to complain about Wal-Mart!)

Take the whole of HT and the other sites on their "general traffic" and you get a very good representative snapshot of our collective mindsets. Monitor those mindsets for their reaction to "current event ABC" and you can begin to predict what they will do with the next. Figure out how to front-run the current events by making them not-so-random and you've got something really special. (Ie. gold)


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

If you take away the top 10 most prolific posters in the general chat and polotics board I would agree. Like making a decent average it sometimes helps to disregard the high and low to get a better average.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Awnry Abe said:


> Nope. Quite the contrary. As you point out, we are not as unique and individual as we like to believe--living on a planet of 7 billion+ people. We all nestle into a few (relatively speaking) buckets of "like-mindedness". That very web of like-minded 'likes' here on HT just piles on and adds clarity (less fuzziness) to what is probably just a small handful of 'composite' HT members.
> 
> To further the illustration, consider these questions: How many of the posts (not threads, but posts) on HT actually have anything to do with homesteading? I really don't know, but I would be surprised if it were more than 10%.
> 
> ...


 
............i.e......Facebook , fordy


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

11,700 posts
9477 likes

Weird. I didn't even know that stat was there until this thread!! HA HA


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

fordy said:


> ............i.e......Facebook , fordy


Google is the data gobbling monster.

What you do on the web is fair game. Companies pay Google huge money to know you and to appeal to you.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Being new to the forum, I tend to research topics but not post much. I also cannot do the math so just copied my stats. 

But I do give "likes" to any post that I feel has helped me or others. Just think it's polite.


Total Posts
249
Likes Received Likes Received
386
Likes Given Likes Given
2047


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

HDRider said:


> I like all my posts.


Me too, I ain't to proud of all of em, but I still like em.

3445 posts

6354 likes


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

783 Posts
1418 Likes ...not too bad ?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder what one post has the highest number of likes? Not threads but posts.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

where I want to said:


> I wonder what one post has the highest number of likes? Not threads but posts.


Angie,
Can you run a report for us?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

where I want to said:


> I wonder what one post has the highest number of likes? Not threads but posts.


I think it was mine?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Common tractors is my bet. It was the longest one I think.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

I guess I must be the exception to the average poster,because I do not care if anyone ''validates'' my opinion on a matter. I share my views but I fully realise that they belong to me alone. If others have the same it is nice, but if they differ that also can make for a good discussion.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

farmerDale said:


> Good point.
> 
> I like made it like a goal one day, to get a like from like, a certain lady on here, who like I sensed hated my very being, just to like, see if she could like one of my posts. When she like, made sense, I like, made it a point to like her posts. Like kill em with kindness, I say. Well, like it took more than like, one day, but like, by gum, she like, liked me once!
> 
> ...


Was watching Judge Judy the other day. She stopped the plaintiff in mid-sentence and said, "Explain your case without using "Basically" or "Like". The guy couldn't do it.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

where I want to said:


> Like there are a lot of different likes-
> 1) cuteness likes- baby picts are a biggie
> 2) funny likes- good jokes or wry humor is big
> 3) ideological likes- well, better left unsaid
> ...


There is one poster that has posted about 3600 times, received about 2300 "Likes", and give about 23000 (Yes,, THOUSAND) likes. This poster likes every other post on the forum. I guess it's like seeing your name in lights (likes).


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Wanda said:


> I guess I must be the exception to the average poster,because I do not care if anyone ''validates'' my opinion on a matter. I share my views but I fully realise that they belong to me alone. If others have the same it is nice, but if they differ that also can make for a good discussion.


Wanda,

I tried to "like" your post, but, unfortunately, my "like" button is not working for some reason. Same old, same old!!! Just when I want something to work, it doesn't.

TRellis

ETA: I know that I have seen this talked about before. I did a search and cannot find anything relevant. What is the cure for a malfunctioning "like" button?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

suitcase_sally said:


> There is one poster that has posted about 3600 times, received about 2300 "Likes", and give about 23000 (Yes,, THOUSAND) likes. This poster likes every other post on the forum. I guess it's like seeing your name in lights (likes).


Or maybe it is a kind person who, unlike so many of us, really does like a lot more than criticize. Maybe we'd all be a bit better for more of that attitude. It's a PIA for me to use the like button as I have to change the settings on my tablet, then refresh before the button works, then go back and change the setting back again. But I think I will make more of an effort to do it.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Geez, I didn't know there was a running total. :ashamed:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

no really said:


> Geez, I didn't know there was a running total. :ashamed:


I will give you one to start with.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

pancho said:


> I will give you one to start with.


Thanks :buds:


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

kasilofhome said:


> Common tractors is my bet. It was the longest one I think.


That would be the Rumley Oil Pull. At least it was when I grew up.


----------

